# Oliver 1850 ( In The Shed)



## jordan1837 (Aug 31, 2006)

Well i did it again found another tractor setting in a yard for sale and instead of driving on by i stopped. 
Now its in my shed great looking 1850 oliver completely redone new paint , new decals whole nine yards .
So any 1850 people out there tell me the do's and dont's to an 1850.

picture attached


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

NICE! Don't know much about an Ollie, but always liked the looks of the later ones!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like she has been restored to nice condition. Are you going to put her to work or will this be a parade tractor? With 92 hp. it should make for an out of the ordinary parade machine. No particular do's and don'ts that I am aware of but I am not very knowledgable about Olivers. I do know that the Oliver-Waukesha engines are good engines and known to last.


----------



## jordan1837 (Aug 31, 2006)

the most it might be worked is to pull some logs out of the timber for firewood , but other than that im going to finish anything that needs done to the restoration and she will be a parade or antique tractor show piece 
THEY JUST DONT MAKE THEM LIKE THIS ANYMORE AND 
I WANT A LITTLE PIECE OF HISTORY

:driving:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning jordan.
Sharp...very sharp looking indeed....nice piece of yesterday.


----------



## WCAllisboy (Feb 2, 2007)

*Good puller*

That is a nice looking tractor. There are several Olivers in our general area, Southwest MO. I think it oould be a good pull at a local pull, what do you think?


----------



## rhofford (Jan 4, 2008)

My uncle has 2 Cockshutt 1850's I spent all of last summer on one before I bought my 2-105. They are great tractors with tons of power for the size. I believe those are perkins engines which are top notch. 

Awesome all around little tractor. We have a fel on one and it gets a work out moving bales around.


----------



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

The diesel engine on the Oliver 1850 is indeed a Perkins 354 and has been reported to be very fuel efficient, and being a six cyl is extremely smooth. I cannot tell from the picture if it has a over under direct drive or has the older system.  If its the older system it has a knob on the dash, below the instruments as opposed to the shifter on the side of the instrument panel. If you have the older system shift it quick don't go slowly its hard on them to be between positions. Great tractor, comparable to a JD 4020, personal opinion it will walk away with a 4020. The cold start is a little interesting with the manifold heater instead of a glow plug, they work pretty well. I am currently restoring a Cockshutt 1850 which is the same tractor wih different badging and its red instead of green. If you should need information on the tractor feel free to give drop me a line, I have lots of info and manuals on the tractor.


----------



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

The current Cockshutt 1850 I am helping restore


----------



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

Lets try this again


----------



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

Another


----------

